# Not sure of what i should do



## SINCERELYSEEKINGHELP (Mar 10, 2009)

My husband and i have been married for close to 5 years and we have been on and off in this relationship for the longest time since our 2nd year of marriage. To make a long story short we do not trust each other! when i am with him he drives me up a wall and when he is gone i miss him! but i think it is only because i do not want to be alone and my six yo loves him as her dad! i have two children from previous relationships 18 yo boy and a six yo girl and he has three boys from his first marriage who are 20 yoand over! this relationship is so complicated its a wonder if any one would want to help me!


----------



## overitnolove (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't have any children but our relationship has been up and down forever! We have been together for 5 years, married for 2. We separated in November and got back together in January and things were going realy well. See I dont want to end it. I cant get my head around him not being in my life. But the relationship makes me feel old and unhappy and tired and not myself. But I love how he loves me. It isn't a healthy relationship, I know that, but he loves me and I dont want to not have his love in my life anymore.

I think we are in the same situation except you have children.

I wish I had answers for you.

I don't know what to do either. I think the stress of the relationship not working is even making me sick! 

The basic question to ask is 'are you happy?' and 'is the relationship muturally benefitial??' I know I answer no to both but still cant leave. I am frightened to death of living without him.

Maybe you are too?

Goodluck.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Is there any reason why neither of you trust each other? Trust plays a major role in a healthy relationship.


----------

